# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Bozicni vlak Tin-express

## Mukica

> *Božićni vlak Tin-express*
> 
> Hrvatske željeznice devetu godinu za redom uoči božićnih blagdana organiziraju vožnju prigodnim božićnim vlakom Tin- express koji je namijenjen predškolskoj djeci i djeci nižeg školskog uzrasta. Ove godine vlak će voziti u razdoblju od 2. do 22. prosinca 2006.na području gradova Zagreb, Osijek, Vinkovci, Varaždin, Slavonski Brod, Bjelovar, Sisak, Rijeka, Pula, Karlovac, Split i Zadar.
> 
> Na području grada Zagreba vlak će voziti u razdoblju od 2. do 22. prosinca 2006.na relaciji Zagreb GK - Savski Marof i natrag. 
> Prva vožnja bit će od 9.50 do 10.42 sati, a druga vožnja od 11.08 do 12.00 sati, dok će u drugim gradovima vlakovi voziti u istom razdoblju, ali u dane i vrijeme prema zahtjevima korisnika.
> 
> Tijekom tjedna vlak vozi organizirane skupine djece iz dječjih vrtića i nižih razreda osnovnih škola dok su u dane vikenda (subota i nedjelja 2,3,9,10,16. i 17. prosinca) organizirane vožnje u slobodnoj prodaji za građanstvo. 
> 
> ...



Mi se vozali Tin-expressom do Marofa i natrag prosle godine.
Bilo je zabavno!  :D

----------


## Mamita

oćemo opet?

----------


## Brunda

Jupi! Mi smo se spremali prošle godine i večer prije završili na skoro mjesec dana u bolnici. 
Sada će mu se konačno ostvariti želja  :D 
Prije dva tjedna smo išli od Zap.kolodvora do Glavnog samo da bi dijete vidjelo kako vlak izgleda iznutra.

----------


## Brunda

Hoćemo odmah ovaj vikend? Tko je za?   :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

ja nemerem ovaj vikend

----------


## Mukica

Ovaj vikend je utrka na Jarunu.
Nemrem ni ja, al mogu sljedecu nedelju recimo.

----------


## Vrijeska

I koncert mališana je ovaj vikend  :Wink:

----------


## Švrćo

U Osijeku će to za pojedince biti 23.12. (subota) oko 9 sati ujutro. Treba kupiti kartu nekoliko dana ranije na blagajni na kolodvoru i ne treba ništa posebno rezervirati. Cijena za dijete će biti cca 30 kn i u to je uključena karta i poklončić, a karta za odrasle cca 20 kn/osobi.

----------


## brigita2

U Varaždinu je vlak sa svetim Nikolom ove nedjelje. Mi smo se nadali da ćemo ići, ali nismo uspjeli nabaviti karte.   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Ajmo i ove godine okupirati jedan vagon!  :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:

----------


## apricot

> Ajmo i ove godine okupirati jedan vagon!


a oćemo opet pjevati?

Koliko nas je bilo prošle godine?
mamitići, anchieći, nikići, mukicići, apricotići... i prijateljice...

ja bih opet!
cijeeeeeli vagon (ako mukica opet ne bude kasnila)   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

a kad bi vi?

----------


## apricot

sljedeći vikend

----------


## Irchi

A jesmo li mi još premali za takvu akciju?

----------


## apricot

Ne znam...
Prošle godine su bili Djed Mraz, i Šrek, i neka vila...
Možda da ipak pričekate...

----------


## Irchi

Ma u pravu si , ovo bi bilo više zbog mame  :Grin:   nego zbog Tina. Niš vidimo se nagodinu :D .

----------


## anchie76

> sljedeći vikend


Koji dan 9 ili 10? :D

----------


## Deaedi

> A jesmo li mi još premali za takvu akciju?


Mi smo bili u onom Bozicnom tramvaju prosle godine kada je H imala 10 mj i mislim da je bila premala, nisu je se bas dojmili.

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sljedeći vikend
> 
> 
> Koji dan 9 ili 10? :D


Kad nam svima paše.
Ja bih radije nedjelju (subotom su probe)

----------


## čokolada

I mi ćemo najvjerojatnije 10.  :D  (9. imamo neke goste)

----------


## Leina mama

A kolko dođe karta? I jel ograničen broj mjesta?

----------


## Mukica

nemremo nikak devetog 
imamo stand izmedju ostalog

al mozemo desetog

----------


## apricot

> A kolko dođe karta? I jel ograničen broj mjesta?


paaaa, nije ograničen ako živiš u Indiji...
i ako se voziš na krovu   :Wink:  

ograničen je, naravno, kao i u svakom vlaku.

ekipa, idemo u nedjelju, a?

----------


## ms. ivy

znači nedjelja 10.

onaj raniji termin, 9.50?

----------

Mozemo i mi? Nedjelja 10.?

----------


## anchie76

Mozeeeee  :Bouncing:   I Nika ce sigurno htjeti   :Saint:

----------


## Lutonjica

to svako ide po svoju kartu ili se kupuje čoporativno?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

> to svako ide po svoju kartu ili se kupuje čoporativno?


Ja bi najradje da netko kupi svima coporativno, al mislim da je to too much za ocekivati   :Grin:  

Al ak ima netko tko se javlja, spremna platiti i kartu i cipelarinu   :Saint:

----------


## tanja_b

I mi bi išli! Obavezno!
(već čujem, kad vožnja završi i treba izaći iz vlaka: Neeeeeee!)

----------


## spooky

> znači nedjelja 10.
> 
> onaj raniji termin, 9.50?


I mi bi išli, ali nam ne odgovara raniji termin

----------


## Mamita

nedjelja 10./raniji termin
gotovo
ja odlučila!


i kupiću vam karte  :Smile:  
dajte popis ko će u ovu grupu

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe

----------


## anchie76

> nedjelja 10./raniji termin
> gotovo
> ja odlučila!
> 
> 
> i kupiću vam karte  
> dajte popis ko će u ovu grupu




Ajme mamita   :Kiss:  


1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja

----------


## ms. ivy

nedjelja 10.12., 9:50

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja

valjda neće uletjeti DM u mm-ovoj firmi

----------

nedjelja 10.12., 9:50

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje)

----------


## tanja_b

nedjelja 10.12., 9:50 

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
3. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja

----------


## tanja_b

Ajme sorry, dok ja natipkam, već je dille napisala post, pa da se ne pobrkamo, pišem ponovo:

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje)
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja

----------


## anchie76

Dodajem Niku  :D 

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje)
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija?  :Unsure: )

----------


## Lutonjica

jupi mamita!   :Love:  

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? )
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja

----------


## Mukica

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje

----------


## apricot

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle

----------


## Juroslav

Do kad moramo javiti?

Mi bi svakako išli, samo ne znam koji ćemo vikend u Karlovac (*na 93. rođendan bake od MŽ*  :Grin:  ).

----------


## andrea

idemo i miiiii :D  :D  :D 


1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja

----------


## pinocchio

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja

----------


## Mima

wow pa skoro svi ćete ići u punom sastavu tj. oba roditelja  

drago mi je to čuti, meni je nekako bilo bed da idemo i ja i MM

----------


## andrea

a jel se može upast na stanici u gajnicama il se baš mora doć na glavni :?

----------


## Mima

LOL pa kaj ćeš ulazit u Gajnicama, proći će ti pola programa

----------


## Brunda

Mamita   :Heart:  

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja

----------


## apricot

> a jel se može upast na stanici u gajnicama il se baš mora doć na glavni :?


a da zamolimo i stričeke koji rade na vrtuljcima i haligalijima da tebe puste negdje na pol puta... tamo negdje gore visoko...   :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

ma kaj ja znam kak taj vlak zgleda, nisam nikad bila  :Razz:  

ja mislila da možda stoji na stanicama, pa reko, kog ću vraga ić na glavni, kad mi prolazi kraj zgrade

uh, znači, onda nemrem ni nutra ni van, nego tek na glavnom  

aj, dobro, nek im bude   :Coffee:

----------


## Vrijeska

I mi bismo s vama

 :Love:  

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja

Mamita, gdje i kada da ti donesem novce za karte?

----------

Skidam ivana s popisa.   :Crying or Very sad:  
1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 

Mamita, lova? Gdje, kada i koliko?

----------


## Leina mama

> Leina mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kolko dođe karta? I jel ograničen broj mjesta?
> 
> 
> paaaa, nije ograničen ako živiš u Indiji...
> i ako se voziš na krovu   
> 
> ograničen je, naravno, kao i u svakom vlaku.



Auu, što si me našpotala?   :Crying or Very sad:  

Možda sam se krivo izrazila, al kolko znam kod nas se ne prodaju rezervacije za mjesta u vlaku, nego i kad je vlak pun ko čep možeš kupiti kartu - što bi reklo da broj mjesta nije ograničen.

Al u ovom slučaju, budući da se radi o posebnom vlaku s programom, možda ipak postoji maksimalan broj karata u prodaji (da ne bi DM i SN čamili zaglavljeni u rulji između dva vagona   :Wink:  ).

----------


## apricot

Ma nisam te šptala, smiješno je   :Wink:  
Prodaju se samo sjedeća mjesta jer između sjedala hodaju Djed Mraz i ekipa.

----------


## branka1

Idemo i mi :D , ali javim za par minuta koliko karata

----------


## apricot

dille, zašto Ivan otpada; pa to je sljedeće nedjelje, do tada će ozdraviti?

----------


## branka1

Sad sam zvala. Karta za odrasle je 25,00, za djecu 35,00
Za malu djecu se plaća ako želite da dobiju poklon. Tako da ja za Lanu neću uzeti kartu

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje) 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
14. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih. može?  :Kiss:

----------


## branka1

Velike, male   :Laughing:  
Odrasle, dječje

----------


## branka1

Mamita, pošto ja imam puno, hoćeš da ti novce pošaljem odmah preko računa?

----------


## branka1

Možda ću trebati još jednu dječju. Javim za sat-dva

----------


## buby

oho, i mi bi se prištekali
znači, *nedjelja, 10.12. d 9.50 do 10.42 sati*
1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje)
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? )
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
14. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih
15. buby - 2 odraslih i 2 djece

kome da uplatim?

----------

> dille, zašto Ivan otpada; pa to je sljedeće nedjelje, do tada će ozdraviti?


Ne pitaj. Dobio jucer sumamed  :Crying or Very sad:  , uz napomenu da ostane doma jos najmanje 10-tak dana da se oporavi... Ne usudim ga se voditi medju mnostvo djece.  :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

Mamita fakat
aj daj broj racuna na pp pa da ti i ja uplatim

----------


## Matilda

I mi smo se prijavili, ali idemo na drugu stranu: Karlovac-Ozalj. 
Predivno! 
Još kad bi tamo izašli, pa na Kupu, pa u Munjaru, pa na Stari grad. :D

----------


## tweety

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 3 djecje (ako ne treba za Ivana-20mj, onda 2 djecje)
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? )
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja
14. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih
15. buby - 2 odraslih i 2 djece
16.tweety-1 odrasla, 1 dijete

mamita, pošalji molim te br.računa na pp ili kako želiš da ti uplatim

----------

I opet...



1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
13. Vrijeska - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
14. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih 
15. buby - 2 odraslih i 2 djece 
16.tweety-1 odrasla, 1 dijete

----------


## maria71

> I mi smo se prijavili, ali idemo na drugu stranu: Karlovac-Ozalj. 
> Predivno! 
> Još kad bi tamo izašli, pa na Kupu, pa u Munjaru, pa na Stari grad. :D


kad ? kad???????

----------


## Vrijeska

Mamita se ne javlja!
Očito je svisnula kada je vidjela popis  :Grin:  
Najbolje da zakupi cijelu kompoziciju!

----------


## branka1

mi ostajemo na 6 odraslih i 5 dječjih

----------


## Nika

anchie, fala kaj mislis na nas  :Love:  

malo nas je previse da mamita kupuje za sve :/

----------


## buby

ja bih uplatila preko e-zaba, to je začas na računu. podatke mi na pp, pliz
mamita, ćeš moći sve nas?

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I mi smo se prijavili, ali idemo na drugu stranu: Karlovac-Ozalj. 
> Predivno! 
> Još kad bi tamo izašli, pa na Kupu, pa u Munjaru, pa na Stari grad. :D
> 
> 
> kad ? kad???????


Sljedeću nedjelju u 9.50
047/646-244 kod gđe. Marice Žabčić

----------


## apricot

Stvarno se čini da će ovo biti prekomplicirano za podijeliti.
Ne možemo svi u isti vagon, to je sigurno, a onda bi netko trebao okolo hodati i dijeliti karte... a dosta ljudi se međusobno i ne poznaje... pa će netko sigurno kasniti...
Pa će netko biti u prvom, a netko u zadnjem vagonu...

Nije praktično.
Ajde da kupujemo karte svatko za sebe...

----------


## Vrijeska

I ja mislim da je tako najbolje.
Nema smisla da ona kupuje 50 karata ...
Ja mogu sutra prije podneva rezervirati (ako dozvoljavaju rezervacije) pa neka onda svatko za sebe pokupi ili da se podijelimo ...

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sebe skidam s popisa.
Nema smisla. Ja sam na porodiljnom kao Mamita pa ću si otići kupiti karte. Ako je nekome stvarno nezgodno do kolodvora mogu mu kupiti jer ja ću svakako do Importannea.

Iako, sudeći prema zainteresiranosti, možda bi HŽ uveo i posebnu kompoziciju za članove i prijatelje RODE, a možda i odobrio kakav popust kao vrtićima  :Wink:  To bi onda bio poseban RODIN vlak i zajednički doček Djeda Mraza. Eto, razmišljanje za sljedeću godinu ...

Vidimo se u nedjelju!

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
13. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih 
14. buby - 2 odraslih i 2 djece 
15.tweety-1 odrasla, 1 dijete

----------


## buby

ok, onda tako

----------


## andrea

ma naravno, neka svatko sebi kupi kartu, kakav je to problem; ja sam mislila da je taj popis više "postrojavanje", čisto da vidimo ko sve ide :D

----------


## Brunda

Ma naravno, svatko sebi neka kupi. Vidimo se  :D

----------


## branka1

Možemo si sami kupiti karte, naravno. 

Ali, ja sam sad zvala HŽ da pitam  možemo li dobiti popust na količinu  :Grin:  . Ima nas već oko 50-ak.
Nakon 3-4 prespajanja (jer nitko ne zna) dobila sam čovjeka koji je uzeo moj broj i rekao da će me između 2 vožnje nazvati jedna žena koja s tim radi pa ćemo se dogovoriti. 
Mislim, ako možemo dobiti popust, zašto ne, ha?

----------


## andrea

hm, a jel onda ipak moramo kupiti svi zajedno karte :?

----------


## Maja

Poći ću s vama jer volim šalu....
I mi bi išli:

1. mamita-2 odrasle/1 dječja/marisa djabe 
2. anchie76 - 1 odrasla, 1 djecja 
3. ms. ivy - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
4. dille - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
5. tanja_b - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
6. Nika - 2 odrasle, 1 djecja (i jel treba za Timija? ) 
7. Lutonjica - 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
8. Mukica - 1 odrasla, 2 djecje 
9. apricot - jedna dječja, dvije odrasle 
10. andrea- 2 odrasle, 1 dječja 
11.pinocchio- 1 odrasla i 1 dječja 
12. Brunda - 1 odrasla, 1 dječja 
13. branka1 - 6 velikih, 5 malih 
14. buby - 2 odraslih i 2 djece 
15.tweety-1 odrasla, 1 dijete
16. Maja - 1 odrasla, 2 djece

----------


## tweety

imate pravo, za kupnju svako sebi.
ja sam mislila da se radi o nekom velikom popustu na količinu.
sad kad razmislim, pa i nisu tako skupe karte da bi nam davali enki popust.
onda, svako sebi, jel tako?
a svi skupa se vidimo tamo

----------


## branka1

dobro onda. 
Ionako mi se ta žena nije danas javila. Neću je opet zvati

Onda svako sebi

----------


## Nika

ja isla danas i veli ciko da nemerem kupit karte, nego tek u petak za subotu!

----------


## apricot

tko postavlja šator?

----------


## branka1

Kakav šator? :?

----------


## apricot

za kampiranje pred blagajnom  8)

----------


## Vrijeska

> ja isla danas i veli ciko da nemerem kupit karte, nego tek u petak za subotu!


Ma daj?!

ja sam mislila sutra ... dobro da si napisala

onda se svi vidimo u subotu ujutro ispred blagajne  :Wink:

----------


## tanja_b

> Ma daj?!
> 
> ja sam mislila sutra ... dobro da si napisala
> 
> onda se svi vidimo u subotu ujutro ispred blagajne


Dogovoreno   :Wink:

----------


## tweety

mi se odjavljujemo!
upravo sam saznala od franove bake, da ćemo za sv.nikolu dobiti karte za klince s ribnjaka 10.12. (sestrična mu pjeva u njima pa idemo provjeriti kako je aprici bilo danas dok je gledala orku)

----------


## pinocchio

imate pravo cure. ni meni se baš nije činilo praktično da nas mamita kreditira i kasnije lovi po peronima za novce.
mi ćemo se nadati da ćemo sresti nekog poznatog u vagonu. vidimo se...

tweety, kad i gdje su klincovi s ribnjaka?

----------


## ms. ivy

hoćemo onda dogovor ispred blagajne u subotu, da sjedimo blizu?

----------


## apricot

nisu mjesta numerirana, sjedneš gdje hoćeš.

----------


## ms. ivy

ok, onda ćemo se loviti po vlaku.

(zar bi stvarno trebalo u petak po karte? nismo bili lani, pojma nemam kolika je gužva.)

----------


## tanja_b

Onda, po karte za nedjelju idemo u subotu? Jesam li dobro pohvatala?

----------


## ms. ivy

subota, nedjelja, skroz sam se pobrkala.   :Unsure:

----------


## apricot

prošle godine je netko od nas uletjeo prvi i pobacao stvari po svim sjedalima.
tako bi trebalo i ove godine, ali bi taj netko trebao ponijeti jako puno stvari.
ili da barem... svi dođemo ranije!

----------


## ms. ivy

ako se dogovorimo u određeno vrijeme, bar će nas dio doći pa ćemo se raširiti (jučer u 9:50 tražimo zpd-iće po lisinskom: NIKOGA nema....)

----------


## apricot

mamita, anchie, nika i ja uvijek dolazimo na vrijeme, nemaš brige.

----------


## ms. ivy

onda, dogovor u __ sati na __ mjestu

----------


## apricot

9:30, na peronu?
(je li to kasno)?

----------


## Juroslav

Iz lanjskog iskustva: moglo bi biti za zauzeti cijeli jedan dio.
Barem u 9.20, ako ne i malo ranije.

----------


## apricot

znači... ipak šator   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Ja sam danas bila u Zagrebu i rekoh, idem vidjeti, možda mogu kupiti karte. I kupila sam. Ne treba čekati dan prije

Sorry što se nikom od poznatih nisam javila  :Smile:  , ali stvarno nisam imala puno novaca kod sebe.
Slučajno sam prolazila tamo pa otišla pitati za svaki slučaj

----------


## apricot

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. šta ćemo sad?
tko je blizu?

----------


## Nika

ja bila kupila par karata  :D

----------


## apricot

:Klap:

----------


## anchie76

Nikaa   :Kiss:   :Bouncing:

----------


## apricot

a kak znaš da je tebi uzela?   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

što je par?   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> a kak znaš da je tebi uzela?


Znas, ja se cujem s njom "ponekad"   :Razz:

----------


## Nika

> što je par?


a joj, samo za one za koje sam znala napamet da idu.

----------


## Mamita

samo da se javim da su meni zabranili da kupujem za čopor  :Bye:

----------


## buby

ma da, znači može se kupiti? a baš sam danas bila u pošti. thx na info

----------


## ms. ivy

tata nam sinoć kupio karte  :D

----------


## tanja_b

I ja sam jutros kupila karte i pitala stričeka na blagajni je li gužva, pa je rekao da nije i da karata ima. Dakle, nema panike.

----------


## branka1

Mamita, tko ti je zabranio? na blagajni?

----------


## anchie76

> Mamita, tko ti je zabranio? na blagajni?


Ma ne   :Laughing:    Nego mi tu na ovom topicu koji smo uvidjeli da lista raste brzinom svjetlosti.

----------


## čokolada

Idemo i mi u 9.50  :D

----------


## branka1

:Laughing:  

čokolada, ne smijem se tebi

----------


## čokolada

Samo se ti smij  8)  ... mi smo se na topic prijavili među prvima, još u studenom   :Grin:

----------


## branka1

Smijem se sebi

----------


## maria71

u karlovcu nemaju pojma o vlaku ( pitano na željezničkoj stanici)

----------


## Brunda

I mi imamo karte v džepu   :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

10. u 9.50 narafski   :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

samo da se požalim... u Splitu je vlak dostupan samo organiziranim skupinama poput vrtića, škola.
mi ostali - ništa.

----------


## Mimek

Vi koji ste već bili kakav je poklončić ?

----------


## NanoiBeba

F. je bio s vrtićem, a inače idu samnom. Poklon je vrećica sa par slatkiša i smokijem.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Poklon je vrećica sa par slatkiša i smokijem.


blago nam se.  :Rolling Eyes:  

(i to košta 35 kn?)

----------


## tanja_b

ivy, to valjda košta 10 kn - ako je karta za odrasle 25, a za djecu 35, onda je vjerojatno razlika - vrijednost poklona   :Grin:  
Ali u ovom slučaju nije bitan poklon, nego vožnja vlakom - tako bar mi to doživljavamo.
(smokije je ionako dobio od "Ruđerovskog" sv. Nikole, zajedno s još hrpom bombona i sličnih ***, pa se više ničemu ne čudim)

----------


## ms. ivy

ma znam tanja, šljiviš 10 ili 35 kuna, ali već se unaprijed veselim jednosatnom natrpavanju smećem. i mi idemo radi vlaka pa bih bila sretnija da djed mraz svakom klincu pokloni jabuku.

----------


## buby

Mimek :D , hajmo se voziti

----------


## čokolada

> ma znam tanja, šljiviš 10 ili 35 kuna, ali već se unaprijed veselim jednosatnom natrpavanju smećem. i mi idemo radi vlaka pa bih bila sretnija da djed mraz svakom klincu pokloni jabuku.


A. je lani bila tako uzbuđena da uopće nije šljivila tu vrećicu (pojeli smo ja i MM   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## tanja_b

> ma znam tanja, šljiviš 10 ili 35 kuna, ali već se unaprijed veselim jednosatnom natrpavanju smećem. i mi idemo radi vlaka pa bih bila sretnija da djed mraz svakom klincu pokloni jabuku.


Probaj napraviti "switch", ako je to kod vas još izvedivo (kod nas je prošli tjedan upalilo - izvadila sam smokiće i bombončiće i ostalo i ubacila mandarine - s guštom ih je pojeo!)
Ali slažem se s pojmom "natrpavanje smećem"   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

muahahaha

andrej ima rendgenski vid i šišmišji sluh, pogotovo kad je hrana u pitanju. ma preživjeti ćemo vrećicu smokija, samo njurgam jer mi ide na živce...

----------


## Brunda

> andrej ima rendgenski vid i šišmišji sluh


Ovako i Sven, pogotovo za smoki koji baš i nebi smio  :/ 
A s mandarinama koje je dobio od Sv. Nikole je mene gađao kad sam ga naljutila.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> NanoiBeba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Poklon je vrećica sa par slatkiša i smokijem.
> 
> 
> blago nam se.  
> 
> (i to košta 35 kn?)


I još 15 kn za bus od vrtića do kolodvora !!!!!!

Ali meni je drago da ovaj put ja nisam morala na vlak

----------


## mamma san

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> andrej ima rendgenski vid i šišmišji sluh
> 
> 
> Ovako i Sven, pogotovo za smoki koji baš i nebi smio  :/ 
> A s mandarinama koje je dobio od Sv. Nikole je mene gađao kad sam ga naljutila.


  :Laughing:  


I mi smo u 9.50...  :Smile:

----------


## andrea

i mi stižemo !

super mi je što će dobiti paketiće i baš se veselim; nema šanse da nam vrećica smokija i pokoja čokoladica pokvare veselje :D  :D

----------


## Nika

bit ce veselo :D 
hocemo svi stati u jedan vagon?!

 :Smile:

----------


## branka1

ja mislim da ne

----------


## Brunda

> i mi stižemo !
> 
> super mi je što će dobiti paketiće i baš se veselim; nema šanse da nam vrećica smokija i pokoja čokoladica pokvare veselje :D  :D


Ma naravno da neće! Jedino što ćemo se Sven i ja utrkivati tko će pojesti više smokija, ja da ih on što manje pojede, a on da si ih što više natrpa u usta u što kraćem vremenu (to mu je idealna prilika-izvan kuće među puno ljudi gdje neću vikati, a ne mogu ih nigdje ni sakriti)   :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

I, u koliko sati je sastanak?

----------


## ms. ivy

nitko ništa   :Sad:  

nalazimo li se ili kako tko naleti?

----------


## andrea

ja sam mislila doći oko pol 10, valjda ne treba ranije :?

----------


## Nika

mislim da bi bilo dobro da se nadjemo oko pola deset na peronu.

moze i koja minutica prije  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

tako nekako.
tko prvi dođe, uletava i stavlja na svako sjedalo po jednu papirnatu maramicu   :Laughing:  
čak sam mislila ponijeti kredu i na vagon napisati  Roda, al mislim da bi me UO kaznio   :Saint:

----------


## pinocchio

jedva smo danas odoljele zvižduku lokomotive dok smo kupovale karte, ali ipak idemo sutra s vama u 09.50 :D

----------


## tanja_b

> tako nekako.
> tko prvi dođe, uletava i stavlja na svako sjedalo po jednu papirnatu maramicu   
> čak sam mislila ponijeti kredu i na vagon napisati  Roda, al mislim da bi me UO kaznio


Tko bio te kaznio, UO ili HŽ?   :Laughing:  
Ne znam zašto, ali ideja me neodoljivo podsjeća na "Vlak u snijegu"   :Wink:

----------


## Maja

UO bi je kaznio   :Grin:  
Stižemo i mi (ne UO nego J, N i ja)

----------


## čokolada

Vidim ja, neće biti ono-gdje tko želi sjesti, nego daj što daš...samo da uđem!   :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

Mi ćemo biti u 9.30 na peronu   :Smile:

----------


## buby

vidimo se na peronu 1 u pol 10  :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

andrej je oduševljen, čekam slike i komentare   :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

I mi smo oduševljeni vlakom (malo manje Djedom Mrazom   :Grin:  ), ali mene je najviše oduševio Sven koji je pjevao "Kad se male ruke slože"  :D

----------


## Brunda

I nama je bilo super. Svena je najviše ipak razveselila sama vožnja vlakom, onda djedica, a najviše ga muči mišić Stuart za kojeg uporno tvrdi da je čovjek jer miš ne može biti tako velik koliko god da je pojeo voća i povrća   :Rolling Eyes:  
Svi klinci su mi bili genijalni. Uvjerljivu pobjedu za najgenijalniju frizuru je odnio Bojan, a Ivyčin Andrej mi je bio odličan kako je cool tamanio sadržaj poklona, promatrao sve oko sebe i naređivao mamici koju poslasticu će slijedeću otvoriti   :Laughing:  
A umrla sam od smijeha i kad su Jan i Sven uporno pokušavali skužiti kako da im zatrubi nos kada ga stisnu jer im je kondukter dodirivao nosiće i istovremeno trubio.

----------


## andrea

bojan je zaspao mrmljajući "Ho - ho - hooooo..."  :Laughing:  

je, baš je bilo super, klinci su bili genijalni, a raspjevanog svena je MM usnimio  :D 

o misajvi andrejčeku neću ni pričat, krepavali smo mu od smijeha, kojom je brzinom tamanio  :Laughing:

----------


## pinocchio

uh, baš vam zavidim. lada je bila jako nesretna kad smo, nakon sinoćnjih priča o vlakiću i djedu mrazu koji nas čekaju ujutro, odlučili da nećemo ići nikuda jer je bila strašno šmrkava i sva u kašlju. baš je bila razočarana...skoro kao ja  :Sad:  

hoćemo fotke!

----------


## Vrijeska

Iva je bila s tetom. Netko ih je slikao s Djedom Mrazom i obećao slike mailom ... Tko je bio tako dobar?  :Smile:  Hvala

----------


## Brunda

Ja ću staviti fotke, ali molim prvo dozvolu ms. Ivy, dille, Maje, Andree, Tanje_b i čokolade.

I zaboravila sam spomenuti čokoladinu Anu. To dijete je toliko lijepo   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

brunda, stavljaj - stoički ću izdržati.   :Wink:  

i andreja je najviše impresioniralo kako je dm trubio njemu i mami na nos, onda mu je super kako je vozio vlak, pa mišonja s dugim repom, pa kako je orka vrištala, pa sve ostalo. /žderancija je ostavila posljedice u vidu hiperaktivnosti i preskakanja ručka, ufff/

a ja sam ostala zapanjena svenom uživo, kakva je to slatka i pametna glavica!   :Heart:  

i sva ostala dječica su tako slatka i draga - dilleići koji su sjedili mirno ko bubice sa svojim paketićima, tanjin andrej koji se hrabro družio s dm-om, ma svi redom. žao mi je da je šmrkava susjedica morala ostati doma...

a moj dojam - hmmm ok, sat vremena vožnje prljavim vlakom uz šećerni overdose. osim što je dm dvaput navratio, to je otprilike to. za ovako male klince i to je doživljaj, ali ja sam daleko od oduševljenja...

----------


## branka1

Vrijeska, jel se teta zove Dražena?

Ako da, to smo bili mi  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

Brunda, što se mene tiče, slobodno stavljaj fotke... i ja ih jedva čekam jer smo, biseri, naravno, fotoaparat ostavili doma   :Rolling Eyes:  

ivy, moj dojam je sličan, ali za prvu vožnju vlakom bilo je sasvim dobro (pa još u veselom društvu!) Hm, da, mi smo stvarno uspjeli izbjeći šećerni overdose, jedino što smo otvorili bio je paket bobi-štapića, a ostale slatkiše smo kasnije "zaboravili" kod bake i dede.

----------


## čokolada

Nama je bilo prekrasno u vašem društvu   :Heart:  ! Rado bismo vidjeli slike ... (i mi pametni ostavili fotić doma)

----------


## ms. ivy

.. za razliku od nas kojima uopće nije palo na pamet ponijeti fotić.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

može fotke

----------

> .. za razliku od nas kojima uopće nije palo na pamet ponijeti fotić.


Takodjer.   :Embarassed:  
Moze fotke.

I nama je bilo super, iako prekratko...

----------


## mamma san

I nama je bilo super!!!   :Crying or Very sad:  

Malac nije htio iz kuće.... :/

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska, jel se teta zove Dražena?
> 
> Ako da, to smo bili mi


Da!

Ako imaš koju fotku pošalji joj, molim te, onda će ona meni proslijediti.

Hvala ti!

----------


## branka1

Ne mogu vjerovat!!!
Sjedili su pored nas, mi smo se slikali pa mi je bilo žao te "mame" i djeteta da se i oni ne poslikaju   :Smile:  pa sam im ponudila. 

poslat ću fotku, još ih nismo ni skinuli

----------


## Brunda

Evo fotkica (osim Bojana - čekam dozvolu   :Smile:  ).
Fotke nisu baš nešto jer dok fotiću odradi blic i klikne ode poza koju sam slikala   :Rolling Eyes:  
Tin express

----------


## mamma san

Ma fotke su savršene!!!!!! Klinci su preslatki (posebno moram istaknuti mojeg miljenika Svena...prezgodan je...već je postao veliki mali dečko!!!   :Love:  )..

a mali Andrejček Ajvić...ko bonbončić...  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

strojovođa sven  8)

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ne mogu vjerovat!!!
> Sjedili su pored nas, mi smo se slikali pa mi je bilo žao te "mame" i djeteta da se i oni ne poslikaju   pa sam im ponudila. 
> 
> poslat ću fotku, još ih nismo ni skinuli


I prava mama i "mama" su zaboravile na foto-aparat  :Embarassed:

----------


## Brunda

Evo dodala sam i mišeka Bojana sa svojom family   :Saint:

----------


## MalaSirena

Joj, što ste svi slatki... a Bojan stvarno ima genijalan friz   :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Super su fotke... baš sam se lijepo vratila u jučerašnju atmosferu, vani kiša, slinavo vrijeme, a mi se provodimo u vlaku, i nema veze što vozi samo do Savskog Marofa i natrag, kad nam je svima tako veselo  8)

----------


## Mimek

Kak ste svi slatki  :D 
Bubica si ti bila ?
Ja sam u subotu imala predavanja i već sam preumorna od tih jurcanja po predstavama, a i u nedjelju smo išli u goste. Ovaj tjedan opet ima 2 rođendana i dete bu mi dobilo šećernu bolest.
Postoji šansa još drugi vikend, ali mislim da mu je previše toga.

Ovo sjedenje na mjestu vlakovođe to bi ga sigurno oborilo  8)

----------


## buby

bili  :Love:

----------


## jelena.O

iako je ovo stara tema o staroj priči u starom vlaku.

i ove godine ide nova priča u novom vlaku http://www.moja-putovanja.com/index....n-express.html

----------


## Balarosa

Ako nekoga zanima za Rijeku, vlak ide 21.12. za Delnice, oko 9 ujutro. Karta je oko 45 kn, gospođa još nije sigurna.  U Delnicama se bude 3 sata i onda nazad.

----------


## Sony

Ima li ove godine zg-savski marof?
Nailazim samo na info za Cazmu.

----------


## Neve

ove godine ima ZG - Dugo selo. Imaš info na webu Hrvatskih željeznica http://www.hzpp.hr/tin-express

----------


## Sony

Hvala N.
Sutra saljem baku!

----------


## bella77

Ima li ove godine tin express?
Nema nista na njihovim stranicama. Trebali bi vec objaviti.

----------


## eryngium

U Rijeci ima. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Tin-express: http://www.hzpp.hr/snjesko-te-poziva...xpressom?p=271

----------


## bella77

bas sam vidjela prije sat vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Kod nas su karte 60 za djecu i 45 za odrasle. Zanimljivo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Možda ovisi koliko dugo se voze,ali prije par godina bile su to manje cijene bar zagrebački dio

----------


## bella77

Meni se bas cini da su cijene iste svake godine. Mi idemo vec 4 godine za redom.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Treba li kartu kupiti ranije, tipa u tjednu za vikend? Da ne dođemo pa izvisimo

I ako se usudim pitati - preko Interneta nema karti jel?

----------


## jelena.O

Da treba jer je većinom u nedjelju ujutro već sve rasprodano

----------


## ani4

Nema karata preko interneta, u biti, mislim da nema.
Karte bi vec sad trebalo kupiti, jer jako brzo odu.
Mi smo svoje vec uzeli.

----------


## ani4

Karte su 40 za djecu, 30 za roditelje

----------


## Vrci

Ide muz danas nakon posla. Hvala

Da, bilo bi cudo kod nas da se moze preko interneta kupiti. Svasta meni padne na pamet  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

zakaj misliš da nismo tolko in?

----------


## Vrci

Hz nije toliko in. Jer koliko znam,i dalje prodaju u vlaku karte iz onih blokova. A i na kolodvoru

A autobusni kolodvor je tek kad, prosle godine krenuo s online kupnjom

No evo,nije muz dobio rucno pisanu kartu kao ja zadnje, nego tiskanu :D

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno tehnika ide dalje
Je li dobio karte?

----------


## Vrci

Je, kažu još ima mjesta. Idu u subotu

----------


## Inesz

Vrci, please, javi dojmove  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Mi smo bili. Lijepo je bilo. 

Naš sin je uživao u perspektivi pogleda iz vlaka, na propale tvornice, spremnike, cijevi itd. To mu je bilo najbolje. Uživao je što smo bili skupa. Prema Djedu Mrazu je pokazao tako neko mlako oduševljenje, više ga je brinulo hoće li biti soka i balona i za njega. Dobio je poklon vrećicu sa slatkišima, sretno ju je primio i stavio sa stane, nije ni pogledao što ima. Ali je stalno ponavljao da nam je baš lijepo.
Meni je super da smo se provozali malo u vlaku, da je bilo puno djece, bilo je sve jako čisto (nismo išli na wc), malo smo si popričali s najbližim susjedima.

Za Djeda Mraza su možda ipak mogli uzeti nekog drugog (ne znam je li uvijek isti). Ovaj gospodin je više tip za kafanski razgovor s odraslima i pošalice na razini - ha, ha tata, znam ja da vi ne slikate zbog mene, nego zbog mlade dame (njegova pomoćnica) i koja će me mamica pozvati na ručak. Nije to nikako djedica koji je sav sretan što je s djecom, ali nije niti dramatično loš.

Uglavnom, mislim da je odlična ideja i ponovila bih, samo ima prostora za poboljšanje  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Svakako iskoristite priliku i povedite dijete do strojovođe, djeca mogu trubiti i to je tek oduševljenje!

Mnogi za to ne znaju pa evo info...

----------


## jelena.O

a mađioničara nije bilo? i jel ti se sviđa vlak?

----------


## Vrci

Joj ja zaboravila. Mom super bila voznja u vlaku i to je sam cvikao kartu kod koduktera. 
Djeda se po novom jako boji pa se nije htio slikati s njim

----------


## Jelena

> Svakako iskoristite priliku i povedite dijete do strojovođe, djeca mogu trubiti i to je tek oduševljenje!
> 
> Mnogi za to ne znaju pa evo info...


Hah! Pa nisam to znala! A onda ćemo zbilja morati iduće godine  :Smile: 
Nije bio nikakav mađioničar. Djed Mraz i pomagačice. Da, i mi smo sami cvikali karte  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Meni je najbolje što je vlak bio čist i što su ostali putnici bili obitelji. Inače bismo isto tako mogli bilo kad vlakom, da sam mu u vlaku još napuhala balon i pripremila sokić neki, on bi bio jednako sretan.

----------

